# Article About Hashitoxicosis



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

If anyone is interested I wrote an article about Hashitoxicosis since there really isn't a lot out there about it and particularly because a lot of doctors dimiss it.

If you have Hashitoxicosis and would like to contribute your story, please feel free to pm me for instructions. I would love for this to become a "definitive guide" to HashiTox instead of just one person's opinion.

http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis/index.html


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> If anyone is interested I wrote an article about Hashitoxicosis since there really isn't a lot out there about it and particularly because a lot of doctors dimiss it.
> 
> If you have Hashitoxicosis and would like to contribute your story, please feel free to pm me for instructions. I would love for this to become a "definitive guide" to HashiTox instead of just one person's opinion.
> 
> http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis/index.html


Very informative! Thank you very much for sharing, you have really put a lot into your article. I am having my Thyroid removed June 2. My labs have always been normal, better than normal actually-they look perfect. My Thyroid swells and shrinks also-it affects my breathing-hence the reason for removal. Reading your article made me feel like I am truly making the right choice having my thyroid removed. explode Thanks again!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Email me your entire story if you want, along with labs and symptoms and I'll add it as another case study. Phil at thyroidboards.com


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> If anyone is interested I wrote an article about Hashitoxicosis since there really isn't a lot out there about it and particularly because a lot of doctors dimiss it.
> 
> If you have Hashitoxicosis and would like to contribute your story, please feel free to pm me for instructions. I would love for this to become a "definitive guide" to HashiTox instead of just one person's opinion.
> 
> http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis/index.html


You have described me almost to a perfect tee. I have everyone of these occurances. They happen mostly at night anywhere from 11pm to 2am in the morning. I have had tremors so bad that I couldn't walk, extreme diarrhea and the breathing problems that you described. I have been battling this for years now. I finally got diagnosed with Hashi's after many misdiagnosis. I was diagnosed with allergy problems, anxiety disorder and others. I have been given so many medications that seemed to make things worse that now I do get very anxious whenever I am asked to take a medication at all. I really struggled over beginning thyroid medication until I couldn't take the Hashitoxosis anymore. I still have it but with cytomel and synthroid the symptoms are way less extreme. I do have to give myself a day or two of rest from medicine when I feel a hyper episode coming on or it sends my into a crazy fit. I'm glad you published your story and I hope that you do get some responses from doctors. Maybe it will show some recognition of this condition that truly is brutal to not only our bodies but our minds as well. Good luck.


----------

